# cold in Spain



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We are currently in Benidorm, been here two weeks and seen the sun one day, If your coming bring warm clothes as its cold and miserable, hoping it improves soon.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh dear ,wot a shame. :lol: 

tony


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope it gets better for you


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.

Chilly around Malaga/Marbella.........but not miserable........

I will get all the "miserable" I need during a short [very] UK visit next week 

Ray


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I have given clear instructions that the sun is to shine from Feb 5th onwards, mind you it will probably pour with rain or snow for the preceding 5 days.   
As if anyone will take any notice of me...... :roll:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sideways - According to my Iphone its going to get warmer by the day and reach 19C at the weekend where you are. Hope its right.

Ron


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Does that mean the moaning ex pats will have to use the winter fuel allowance on heating fo a change :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't worry too much as the sun will shine on Feb 4 just as we arrive at La Manga

Mike


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

18 degrees and sunny here in Mojacar! Same down Nerja way according to my friend!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are near Vinaros, the weather has been mixed. It was sunny and warm yesterday but raining a little and quite windy just now. Given that all of europe has been getting really bad weather recently we cannot complain, even Morocco had snow and floods. We have not had much snow, just a few short flurries. 

For sure the weather will improve here long before it will in the UK so I am quite content to wait it out, besides we are at a little restaurant where there is good company, decent food nice wine and all the facilities we need for the van, Alan.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We leave this afternoon for the Algarve, via Portsmouth, Le Havre, and points south.

We don't expect wall to wall sunshine, but I bet that the next couple of months will prove more pleasant weatherwise than Jan-Feb-March in the UK.

If it aint look for a da*m good winge on our return.

Paul


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its not fair, does anyone on this bloody site actually WORK?  :lol: :wink: 

Paul.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Its not fair, does anyone on this bloody site actually WORK?


Sorry Paul.

However done my stint, now going wether I can afford it or not.

Your time WILL come.

Paul


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

oldenstar said:


> > Its not fair, does anyone on this bloody site actually WORK?
> 
> 
> Sorry Paul.
> ...


Yes, one day hopefully we'll be away.

I,m only jealous really.

Have a great time while i,m still grafting away  

Paul.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

coppo said:


> Its not fair, does anyone on this bloody site actually WORK?  :lol: :wink:
> 
> Paul.


Yep!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope

Done my share over the years

Loddy


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Work? WORK? You must be joking, retirement is the best part of life! (Apart from the income  )


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Would love to retire and do more touring in the motorhome, 20 odd years to go yet though!  

Sneaking off for a few days tomorrow though!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The mods should remove coppo from this site for useing those four letter words.

It should not be allowed.

Andy (in windy Spain)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The last and only time i holidayed in Benidorm was about 18 years ago.
Christmas time. It snowed.
The animals in the safari park wondered what had hit them, never saw the beach until the day we were to depart.

Hope thats cheered you up
DAve p


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

in calpe , very windy , but not cold , alot warmer than it was in the uk when we left and much better than the minus s travelling thru france .


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

inkey-2008 said:


> The mods should remove coppo from this site for useing those four letter words.
> 
> It should not be allowed.
> 
> Andy (in windy Spain)


 :lol: :lol:

Paul.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

20 degrees in Salobrena today!


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Weather better today in La Pineda. Was in Benidorm last week and although rained in evenings, and windy one day (Thursday I think) otherwise warm and one day very warm. Oropesa very warm Saturday, then rain again. 2-1 mix of weather I can cope with very well for Jan. This is our first full month full timing and I believe it just gets better from here.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 24c yesterday in Gandia / Spain and it's clear blue sky and sunshine at 09.45, bit better than at home me thinks......................... :lol: Bob.


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Well down here in Tarifa the only cloud in the sky is a vapour trail. Already about 14 degs, but chilly before the sun came up. Terrific yesterday, sat outside to eat.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

23 degrees in Torremolinos today....


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


Hey these reports are better than the met office.


norm


----------

